# Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2012)

*Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Hallo Community,

hab vorhin auf der Seite des Spiegels gelesen, das Frau Schröder einen Gesetzesentwurf plant, der vorsieht das Jugendliche Konzerte und Veranstaltungen in der Öffentlichkeit bei denen Alkohol ausgeschenkt wird schon um 20Uhr verlassen müssen. Damit soll der Alkoholmissbrauch bei Jugendlichen eingeschränkt werden.

Quelle: Komasaufen: Schröder plant Sperrstunde für Jugendliche - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Eigene Meinung: 

Nunja, ich bin selbst noch Jugendlicher und sehe es eher negativ. Das Problem liegt doch nicht in der Zeit. Ob sich die Jugendliche nun um 19Uhr ins Koma saufen oder um 21Uhr, das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche: Krankenhaus. Außerdem werden dadurch doch wieder alle Jugendliche in eine Schublade gesteckt! 
Dieser Vorschlag ist einfach nur Sinnfrei. Man kann es drehen wie man will, man kann Alkoholmissbrauch bei Jugendlichen nicht verhindern, ein paar "Idioten" gibts es immer. Das Problem wird dadurch nicht eingegrenzt. Ob sie sich nun auf dem Festival volllaufen lassen oder auf dem Spielplatz daneben, es kommt aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

20:00Uhr?
Also da wird ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen übertrieben. Zudem wird auch vielen Jugendlichen auch die Möglichkeit für kulturelle Veranstaltungen wie Theater oder Konzerte genommen (selbst wenn sie teilweise kaum genutzt werden). Und wenn wer an Alkohol drankommen will, dann kann er drankommen (und sich dann ins Koma saufen). Die Uhrzeit macht zwar auch was aus, man kann um 20 Uhr eher davon ausgehen, dass jemand schnell einen besoffenen Jugendlichen im Gebüsch findet, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt sind sie auch freie Menschen, die Wissen sollten, was sie tun. Wenn man das Recht hat Alkohol zu trinken gesteht man ihnen auch die Reife ein, es gemäßigt zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Hast du zu der Meldung auch einen Link?


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du zu der Meldung auch einen Link?


 
Oh hab ich den vergessen  

Ist hinzugefügt!


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Ich würde das öffentliche Ausschenken von Alkohol erst mal verbieten.
Trotzdem ist es gut Jugendlichen den Zugang zu Alkohol zu erschweren. Für Menschen unter 18 muss es ein streng kontrolliertes Alkoholverbot geben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Was will dich mich auf den Arm nehmen?
Das haben immer noch die Jugendlichen zu entscheiden wann sie gehen und trinken 
Die Politiker werden immer verrückter

Ach ja heißt das nicht *Sperrstunde*?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Speerstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das öffentliche Ausschenken von Alkohol erst mal verbieten.
> Trotzdem ist es gut Jugendlichen den Zugang zu Alkohol zu erschweren. Für Menschen unter 18 muss es ein streng kontrolliertes Alkoholverbot geben.


Da bin ich bei dir.
Würde es aber nicht so streng auslegen, ich würde das trinken von Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten und nur in bestimmten Gebieten (Kneipen etc) erlauben.

Aber von der 20 Uhr Sperre halte ich aus den von Hansvonwurst genanten Gründen nichts.


----------



## joel3214 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Es ist ganz einfach wenn Jugendliche mit Alkohol gesehen werden einfach ein kassieren und eine sehr hohe Geldstrafe verlangen, schon sind die Eltern hinterher wie nix 
Finde das schone sehr große Aufsichtspflicht Verletzung wenn 13 jährige nachts um 1 ins Krankenhaus kommen.
Wenn ich Kinder habe und die mit 13 Besoffen nach hause kommen ist es vorbei mit Freiheit


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach wenn Jugendliche mit Alkohol gesehen werden einfach ein kassieren und eine sehr hohe Geldstrafe verlangen, schon sind die Eltern hinterher wie nix
> Finde das schone sehr große Aufsichtspflicht Verletzung wenn 13 jährige nachts um 1 ins Krankenhaus kommen.
> Wenn ich Kinder habe und die mit 13 Besoffen nach hause kommen ist es vorbei mit Freiheit


 
13 Jährige dürfen aber auch nicht nach 20Uhr auf ner öffentlichen Veranstaltung sein, jedenfalls ohne Aufsichtsperson.

Hier gehts es ja in erster Regel um die 16-18 Jährigen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kinder habe und die mit 13 Besoffen nach hause kommen ist es vorbei mit Freiheit


 
Dreizehnjährigen wird ja auch i.d.R. nicht die Freiheit zugestanden Alkohol zu trinken....


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Wollen die in einem Filmgeschäft die USK-16-Filme ab sofort auch in dem ab18-Bereich unterbringen? Ist doch dasselbe in grün


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Sollen die doch einfach mal keinen Sprit ausschenken, davon geht die Welt nicht unter. Auch zivile Preise für Bleifrei würden helfen. Wenn man mitunter sieht wie zb O Saft oder Cola im Verhältnis zum regulären Preis verscherbelt wird kann einem ja nur Übel werden


----------



## BUNDaner (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hier gehts es ja in erster Regel um die 16-18 Jährigen.



Zumindest in dem Spiegelartikel gehts aber um die Altersgruppe unter 16 Jahren, siehe 2. Absatz.

Ich halte das ganze eher für fragwürdig und nicht gut durchdacht:
Die Durchsetzung der Sperrstunde, vor allem auf größeren Veranstaltungen, wird sich organisatorisch ziemlich schwierig gestalten.


----------



## Ifosil (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Halte nix von soner Sperrstunde, Jugendliche so zu gängeln zeugt vom Kleingeist dieser Frau.


----------



## Pagz (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Dann saufen sie sich halt daheimzu, wenn ihnen das so viel Spaß macht

Das ist mal wieder so eine typische Politiker Lösung: Einfach mal was verbieten, damit man sagen kann, man hat etwas getan. Sich in das Problem reindenken und nach echten Lösungen suchen kostet ja auch viel mehr Zeit und bringt dadurch auch weniger Wählerstimmen


----------



## MrBeen (9. Juli 2012)

ich habe fast 15Jahre in der Gatro gearbeitet und meiner Meinung nach sollte man zuerst mal die sog. 1€ Parties bzw. Flatrate Parties abschaffen. Dabei wird meist ohne Sinn und Verstand gesoffen. Desweiteren können Jugendlich die Wirkung von Schnaps und Co gar nicht richtig einschätzen. So war es bei mir auch. Man muss mit der Wirkung umgehen können, rechtzeitig das Limit erkennen und vor allem die Zeit kennen ab wann der Alk wirkt.
Wenn ich beispielsweise einen im Tee habe dann trinke ich nicht noch 10Tequila in 5Minuten. Denn wenn es dann knallt dann ist es schon zu spät.

Ausgangssperren oder Alkoholverbot bringen nichts, die Erziehung und ein intaktes Elternhaus ist die halbe Miete.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



MrBeen schrieb:


> Desweiteren können Jugendlich die Wirkung von Schnaps und Co gar nicht richtig einschätzen. So war es bei mir auch. Man muss mit der Wirkung umgehen können, rechtzeitig das Limit erkennen und vor allem die Zeit kennen ab wann der Alk wirkt.
> Wenn ich beispielsweise einen im Tee habe dann trinke ich nicht noch 10Tequila in 5Minuten. Denn wenn es dann knallt dann ist es schon zu spät.
> .


 
Das geht ja nur über eigene Erfahrung   Wie soll man sonst seine eigene Grenze kennenlernen. Ich denke im bezug auf Alkohol hat jeder auf die harte Tour seine grenze kennengelernt. Weiß nicht wie es anders gehen soll. Ist genau wie mit einer heißen Herdplatte... Da kann dir noch wer erzählen wie weh das tut, wirklich wissen tust du es erst wenne rauf fasst


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



MrBeen schrieb:


> Desweiteren können Jugendlich die Wirkung von Schnaps und Co gar nicht richtig einschätzen. So war es bei mir auch. Man muss mit der Wirkung umgehen können, rechtzeitig das Limit erkennen und vor allem die Zeit kennen ab wann der Alk wirkt.


 
Da gäbs zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Sichtlich Angetrunkenen nichts mehr ausschenken. (Was man afaik auch machen muss, sich aber kein Wirt dran hält)
2. Das Mindestalter für solche Sachen überdenken. Ich meine, wenn man ihnen das Recht zugesteht das Zeug zu trinken, dann hält man sie ja für so reif, damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen.


----------



## Pikus (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn man ihnen das Recht zugesteht das Zeug zu trinken, dann hält man sie ja für so reif, damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen.


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass man meist erst verantwortungs*los* damit umgehen muss, um die Möglichkeit zu haben, verantwortungsvoll im Umgang mit Alkohol zu werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Sollen die erstmal die Druckbetankungen einstellen, den Wirten auf die Finger klopfen das mal eher hinschauen wer sich Feuerwasser ins Gesicht schüttet und auch mal nein sagen wenn der Flutpegel erreicht ist. Auch sollten die endlich die Spritwerbung einstellen, da wird ja nur suggeriert das man ohne keinen Spass haben kann usw. und es demnach ohne garnicht geht.


----------



## MrBeen (9. Juli 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Da gäbs zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Sichtlich Angetrunkenen nichts mehr ausschenken. (Was man afaik auch machen muss, sich aber kein Wirt dran hält)
> 2. Das Mindestalter für solche Sachen überdenken. Ich meine, wenn man ihnen das Recht zugesteht das Zeug zu trinken, dann hält man sie ja für so reif, damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen.



zu 1) fast unmöglich. je mehr zu tun ist umso schlechter die Kontrolle. und wenn jemand was möchte dann bekommt er es auch, z.B über andere.
zu 2) Hat es wirklich was mit dem Mindestalter zu tun? Spielt es eine Rolle ob ein 18Jähriger oder ein 22Jähriger seinen ersten Vollrausch hat? Jeder von uns macht seine Erfahrung selbst und wird mit Sicherheit auch das ein oder andere mal einen über den Durst trinken. Die Frage ist halt, ab kann kann ein Körper es eher verkraften. 
Wenn du das erste mal in die Situation kommst zuviel zu trinken dann hat es nicht viel mit Verantwortungsbewusst oder nicht zu tun. Es ist doch wie beim ersten Sex. Man weiss nicht wirklich was man da tut aber macht es trotzdem 
Das Umfeld muss stimmen und die Situation erkennen. Ein Wirt kann das vielleicht in einer 2Mann Kneipe aber in einer Großraumdisco wird das schon schwierig.

nochmal zu 1) heutzutage wird schon eher danach geguckt, weil einfach die Strafen wesentlich höher ausfallen.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

zu 1) fast unmöglich. je mehr zu tun ist umso schlechter die Kontrolle. und wenn jemand was möchte dann bekommt er es auch, z.B über andere.


Meiner Meinung nach ein Unding. Der Wirt ist es doch der sich als einzigster am Vollrausch des Jugendlichen bereichert. Und als jemand der selbst ausgeschenkt hat weiß ich das da kaum/selten stopp gesagt wird. Die schütten die Jugendlichen zu und sehen nur die Kasse klingeln. Sicherlich ist er nicht für die Erziehung des Balgs verantwortlich allerdings saftige Bußgelder wären schon angebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



BUNDaner schrieb:


> Ich halte das ganze eher für fragwürdig und nicht gut durchdacht:
> Die Durchsetzung der Sperrstunde, vor allem auf größeren Veranstaltungen, wird sich organisatorisch ziemlich schwierig gestalten.



Iirc gibt es bereits jetzt eine 24h Sperrstunde für unter 18 jährige. Da tun sich also keine neuen Probleme auf, man hat sie nur zweimal am Abend. (d.h.: Imho eigentlich nicht, wenn man sich mal überlegt, was bis 20h in typischen Locations los ist. Nämlich gar nichts. Da kannst du dir um 19:30 noch jeden persönlich merken, den du um 20:00 vor die Tür setzen musst)




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das geht ja nur über eigene Erfahrung   Wie soll man sonst seine eigene Grenze kennenlernen. Ich denke im bezug auf Alkohol hat jeder auf die harte Tour seine grenze kennengelernt. Weiß nicht wie es anders gehen soll. Ist genau wie mit einer heißen Herdplatte... Da kann dir noch wer erzählen wie weh das tut, wirklich wissen tust du es erst wenne rauf fasst



Die Grundüberlegung wäre erstmal, wieso man direkt bis an die Grenze gehen will/soll/muss...
Es ist eigentlich lange vorher erkennbar, dass man genug hat - die Frage ist, ob man psychisch soweit ist, es dabei auch zu belassen, oder ob man sich z.B. über Gruppenzwang oder Selbstdarstellungsbedürfniss zu mehr verleiten lässt.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da gäbs zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Sichtlich Angetrunkenen nichts mehr ausschenken. (Was man afaik auch machen muss, sich aber kein Wirt dran hält)
> 2. Das Mindestalter für solche Sachen überdenken. Ich meine, wenn man ihnen das Recht zugesteht das Zeug zu trinken, dann hält man sie ja für so reif, damit verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen.



An unter 16 jährige, um die es hier scheinbar primär geht, darf eh kein Alkohol ausgeschenkt werden und an unter 18 jährige nichts hartes - worum es in den Diskussionen aber meist geht. Das Problem ist halt, dass diese Regelungen auf breiter Front missachtet werden und es kaum funktionierende Kontrollen gibt. (Ironischerweise wegen dem Jugendschutz: Man kann von 15 jährigen gar keine Testkäufe tätigen lassen)




MrBeen schrieb:


> zu 2) Hat es wirklich was mit dem Mindestalter zu tun? Spielt es eine Rolle ob ein 18Jähriger oder ein 22Jähriger seinen ersten Vollrausch hat?



Beim ersten nicht. Aber beim zeitlichen Abstand zum zweiten kann die persönliche Reife einen großen Unterschied machen und zwischen einem 15 und einem 19 jährigen gibt es da im Schnitt doch deutliche Unterschiede.



> Ein Wirt kann das vielleicht in einer 2Mann Kneipe aber in einer Großraumdisco wird das schon schwierig.



Ob man herrschende Bestimmungen praktisch umsetzen kann, muss man sich halt vor Einrichtung eines Etablissements überlegen. Wer Ausweiskontrollen an den Bars nicht will, der kann ja z.B. generell keine Minderjährigen reinlassen. Aber mit Jugendlichen Geld scheffeln und dann keinen Jugendschutz umsetzen, weil das ja Aufwendig und teuer werden könnte, das ist sicherlich nicht zu befürworten.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An unter 16 jährige, um die es hier scheinbar primär geht, darf eh kein Alkohol ausgeschenkt werden und an unter 18 jährige nichts hartes - worum es in den Diskussionen aber meist geht. Das Problem ist halt, dass diese Regelungen auf breiter Front missachtet werden und es kaum funktionierende Kontrollen gibt. (Ironischerweise wegen dem Jugendschutz: Man kann von 15 jährigen gar keine Testkäufe tätigen lassen).


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum es so ist, aber das steht so im JuschG:


> § 9 Alkoholische Getränke
> 2.andere alkoholische Getränke an Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren
> weder abgegeben noch darf ihnen der Verzehr gestattet werden.
> (2) Absatz 1 Nr. 2 gilt nicht, wenn Jugendliche von einer personensorgeberechtigten Person begleitet werden.


Also wenn die Eltern dabei sind ist es erlaubt.

Ich habe für solche Verstanltungen einen ganz einfachen Vorschlag:
Alle Personen unter 16 bekommen zB auf die Hand ein eindeutiges Symbol das sie kein Alkohol trinken dürfen
Sollten sie es denoch machen werden sie entsprechend bestraft zB das sie ein Besuchsverbit dafür kriegen.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Diese halbgaren Loesungen immer.
Waeren die Sachen wirklich so schlecht, wie es immer behauptet wird, wuerds imho verboten werden wie "Drogen".
Aber die ganzen Verbote, wo man das Zeugs aber trotzdem legal zu kaufen bekommt...

Wir bekommen doch immer gesagt: Drogen sind schlecht, Drogen sind illegal, Punkt.
Wieso funktioniert das nicht auch bei Nikotin und Alkohol?

Oder sind da ganz andere Interessen dahinter, und die Bevoelkerung soll nur bisserl verarscht werden?


Jungendliche ahmen viel nach.
Wenn im unmittelbaren Umfeld getrunken wird, trinken die halt auch, weil ist ja toll, macht Stimmung etc etc.
Haben wir doch auch gemacht. Nur das sich damals gefuehlt nicht wirklich wer darueber aufgeregt hat.

Ich hab auch kein Allheilrezept zur Hand, aber was das von der Regierungsseite vorgeschlagen wird, ist Leute verarschen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Jup, da stecken andere Interessen dahinter. Nämlich zwei Milliardenschwere Industrien und ein extrem großer Wählerkreis. Gerade Alkoholkonsum gilt ja quasi schon als Kulturgut.
An der Schädlichkeit ändert das aber nichts. Alkohol und Nikotin sind zwar nicht prinzipiell so schädlich wie quasi alle Drogen, sie werden aber oft in soviel höheren Konzentrationen eingenommen, dass das mehr als ausgeglichen wird. Und wenn es eins gibt, worin Jugendlich ganz schlecht sind, dann ist es, dass richtige Maß für irgendwas zu finden.


@turbosnake:

Na gut. Ich kannte es bislang so, dass die Eltern ihren Kindern zwar das Trinken gestatten dürfen, aber nicht, dass direkter Ausschank erlaubt ist. Macht so aber auch keinen Unterschied, denn es wird wohl in 99% der Fälle kein Elternteil denaben stehen.

Zur Symbolregelung: Permanente Tätowierungen für Leute mit eingeschränkten Rechten haben in Deutschland einen faden Beigeschmack und alles andere wird einfach wieder abgewaschen  Davon abgesehen muss dann ja doch wieder jedes einzelne mal kontrolliert werden.
Und ein Besuchsverbot dürfte praktisch schwer und juristisch ggf. gar nicht durchzusetzen sein, denn dafür müsstest du eine Kartei mit einer sehr langen Liste von Leuten anlegen und mit jedem einzelnen Gast abgleichen. Davon abgesehen das wiederum erst einmal jemand überwachen müsste, ob sie den Alkohol trinken - und z.B. der Betreiber, der selbigen verkauft, hat eben gar kein Interesse daran, Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen, sonst würde er das ja jetzt schon.
Und selbst wenn sich 1-2 finden, die tatsächlich effektiv Hausverbote erteilen: Wirken tut das nur aufm Dorf. In der Stadt hat der Jugendliche genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten und säuft woanders weiter - einziger Effekt wären weniger Einnahmen für die Betreiber, die die Regeln umsetzen und mehr für die, die dagegen verstoßen.

Was man vielleicht als fairen Ansatz versuchen könnte: Analog zu Führerschein & Co einen "Partyschein" (für alle). Ohne kommt man nirgendwo rein (und wenn man doch bei Stichproben wo drinnen gefunden wird, dann muss man nicht etwa zahlen, sondern dann wird dem Lizenz entzogen, der einen reingelassen hat). Wer als Jugendlicher wegen Alkoholkonsum negativ auffällt (z.B. wegen Trunkenheit in der Öffentlichkeit überprüft wird, erst recht wer in Behandlung muss), dem wird der Schein entzogen - und es gibt nirgendwo mehr Party. (Könnte man effektiv auch für ältere einsetzen. Z.B. bei leichter Trunkenheit am Steuer: Lange Fahrverbote gelten oft als unangemessen, weil sie auch z.B. den Job gefährden können. Aber wenn auf 1 Monat ohne Führerschein noch 5 ohne Party folgen, weil man nachweislich nicht verantwortungsvoll mit Alk umgehen kann...)
Aber: Auch sowas produziert Bürokratie und Aufwand ohne Ende. "Kein Zutritt unter XY" ist da wesentlich einfacher. Und mal ehrlich: Einen rationalen Grund, warum man 15 jährigen überhaupt in die Nähe von harten Alkohol lassen muss, gibt es nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

ui - manche ziehen hier ja ganz schön auf, was ich auch irgendwo verstehen kann, aber da ich verbote (in fast allen fällen, bei nazis (da wird IMHO zu wenig durchgegriffen), NPD und ähnlichem bin ich dafür!) eigentlich für die schlechteste idee halte vor allem auch im umgang mit jugendlichem alkoholkonsum, vor allem da es eben KEINE LÖSUNG ist:

siehe USA - trinken ab 21...trotzdem scheißt es eigentlich keinen IMHO - oder sagen wir es anders, die jugendlichen finden immer mittel und wege so ein verbot zu umgehen (ältere freunde, geschwister, oma/opa - oder vll sogar aus der haus-bar geklaut etc.) und dann wird es IMHO noch schlimmer, wenn zuerst keine oder kaum erfahrungen mit alkohol da waren und wenn dann zum ersten mal "richtig" gesoffen wird, was dann noch mehr "rein haut" weil diese personen absolut gar nix gewohnt sind mit allen folgen die drauß entstehen können - von übermut bis hin zur Alkoholvergiftung (und nem krankenhaus-aufenthalt) und vll sogar einem verkehrsunfall, egal ob der fahrer schuld ist, weil er getrunken hat, oder weil ihm der besoffene beifahrer ins lenkrad gegriffen hat (nehme aus diesem grund betrunkene nur hinten mit, wenn überhaupt - hab da etwas angst, vor allem da ich sowieso bei einer feier schon nachts fahre und es da eh schon einfacher etwas zu übersehen etc.)

deshalb:

verbote bringen NIX, aber GAR NIX (!) - man sollte lieber den jugendlichen die gefahren des alkohols näher bringen (vll man einen abschreckenden film zeigen d.h. einen film über alkoholiker, das ganze im unterricht behandeln, eine suchtklinik besuchen und vll mit einem ex-alkoholiker reden) und vll versuchen sie bei ihren ersten erfahrungen mit alkohol zu "begleiten" (d.h. sowas wie trinken unter aufsicht oder sogar zuhause (hatte z.B. meine ersten erfahrungen mit alk zuhause, meine eltern haben mir schon mit 13 oder so immer mal wieder wein bei nem guten essen gegeben (1 glas halt dann, anfangs halt nur mit der hälfte der menge die man normal einfüllt etc.) und später hatten wir öfter bei familienfesten wein, bier oder auch mal cocktails)

wichtiger finde ich aber, das den jugendlichen wieder EIGENVERANTWORTUNG und SCHAMGEFÜHL beigebracht wird (bin selber erst mitte 20, aber irgendwie scheinen sich die "heutigen" jugendlichen (aber auch die leute meiner generation!) nicht mehr zu schämen wenn sie besoffen sind, während ich das nicht zulasse, weil ich mich eben schäme (!), ausserdem fühle ich mich für mich selbst verantwortlich, weshalb ich zwar was trinke, aber auch nicht übermäßig, weil man im rausch viele dinge tut die man so sicher nicht machen würde (war schon einmal so voll das ich auch dinge gebracht habe, die ich besser niemandem erzähle - deshalb: Einmal und hoffentlich NIEMALS WIEDER!)!

(anmerkung: während ich das schreibe trinke ich gerade genüßlich ein glas besten 18 jährigen Glenlivet  und dann geht es in die falle d.h. unsinn werde ich sicher nicht anstellen)

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> verbote bringen NIX, aber GAR NIX (!) - man sollte lieber den jugendlichen die gefahren des alkohols näher bringen (vll man einen abschreckenden film zeigen d.h. einen film über alkoholiker, das ganze im unterricht behandeln, eine suchtklinik besuchen und vll mit einem ex-alkoholiker reden)



Derartige Filme existieren (und Jugendliche kommen an alles ran  ) und es wird durchaus im Unterricht behandelt (mag von Schule zu Schule schwanken), aber: Jugendliche sind bekanntermaßen der Meinung, sich selbst komplett unter Kontrolle zu haben und sehen sich nicht vom Alkoholismus gefährdet. (in der Tat ist Abhängigkeit afaik bei Alkohol auch kein großes Problem unter Jugendlichen. Nur Nikotin) 
Die unmittelbaren Folgen von Überkonsum gelten dagegen in den Problemgruppen (nach meiner Erfahrung und Beobachtung) fast schon als cool / dazugehörig, z.T. formen sie den Grundlage für eine Mutprobe. Sie werden definitiv nicht abschreckend wahrgenommen. Selbst wenn man sie so vermitteln könnte, hättest du das gleiche Problem, wie bei Zigaretten:
Raucherlungen sind eklig. Im Bio-Unterricht. Mit der Fluppe vor der Schule stehen ist cool und die Konsequenzen spielen in dem Moment keine Rolle.



> und vll versuchen sie bei ihren ersten erfahrungen mit alkohol zu "begleiten" (d.h. sowas wie trinken unter aufsicht oder sogar zuhause (hatte z.B. meine ersten erfahrungen mit alk zuhause, meine eltern haben mir schon mit 13 oder so immer mal wieder wein bei nem guten essen gegeben (1 glas halt dann, anfangs halt nur mit der hälfte der menge die man normal einfüllt etc.) und später hatten wir öfter bei familienfesten wein, bier oder auch mal cocktails)



Eltern dürfen ihren Kindern Zugang zu Alkohol gewähren (wäre auch sinnlos, das zu verbieten) - in wie weit sie darauf eine Erzieherische Maßnahme machen, ist natürlich, wie alles in der Erziehung, eine Frage der Eltern... . Die Gesetze zielen darauf ab zu verhindern, dass Kinder und Jugendliche diesen einen Weg umgehen und sich so elterlicher Kontrolle entziehen können.

Projekte zu Drogenerfahrungen (inkl. Alkohol und Nikotin) auf Ebene von Schule oder Jugendarbeit gibt es zum Teil, aber sie stehen unter massiver Kritik. Denn Drogenverabreichung durch den Staat ist nunmal ein äußerst kritisierungswürdiges Thema; sie müsste, um sinnvoll zu sein, sehr weit vor den legalen Grenzen erfolgen; die Fähigkeit von Schulen&Co Grenzen zu vermitteln -erst recht mit einmaligen Aktionen- ist extrem begrenzt und die Gefahr, über die Institutionalisierung und Gruppenzwang auch noch Jugendliche auf den Geschmack zu bringen, die es bislang doch schaffen, "nein" zu sagen, besteht zusätzlich. Zudem lässt sich so etwas aus gesundheitlichen Gründen keineswegs bis in die Bereiche steigern, vor denen Jugendliche sensibilisiert werden müss(t)en.



> wichtiger finde ich aber, das den jugendlichen wieder EIGENVERANTWORTUNG und SCHAMGEFÜHL beigebracht wird (bin selber erst mitte 20, aber irgendwie scheinen sich die "heutigen" jugendlichen (aber auch die leute meiner generation!) nicht mehr zu schämen wenn sie besoffen sind, während ich das nicht zulasse, weil ich mich eben schäme (!), ausserdem fühle ich mich für mich selbst verantwortlich, weshalb ich zwar was trinke, aber auch nicht übermäßig, weil man im rausch viele dinge tut die man so sicher nicht machen würde (war schon einmal so voll das ich auch dinge gebracht habe, die ich besser niemandem erzähle - deshalb: Einmal und hoffentlich NIEMALS WIEDER!)!
> 
> (anmerkung: während ich das schreibe trinke ich gerade genüßlich ein glas besten 18 jährigen Glenlivet  und dann geht es in die falle d.h. unsinn werde ich sicher nicht anstellen)



Man kann auch in der Falle Unsinn anstellen  (wäre mal eine interessante Frage, wodurch sich mehr Jugendliche ihr Leben in Folge von Alkoholkonsum versauen: Unsicherer Geschlechtsverkehr oder unsicherer Straßenverkehr?)
Aber im wesentlichen beschreibst du das, worauf auch ich weiter oben hinaus will:
Du kommst mit alkoholspezifischen Informationsmaßnahmen nicht weiter, so lange du keine Jugendkultur hast, in der das beachten sinnvoller Grenzen überhaupt praktiziert wird. Und die hast du nicht und es gibt auch keine pädagogischen Maßnahmen, die daran (auf die schnelle) etwas ändern könnten. Deswegen ist das einzige, was du vorerst machen kannst, eine massive Erschwerung des Zuganges.
Vergleiche Raubkopien: Natürlich kann jeder Kopierschutz umgangen werden und es wäre schöner, wenn die Leute freiwillig angemessen bezahlen würden. Aber letzteres tun sie nicht und ersterer hält zumindest eine ganze Menge Leute von unerwünschtem Verhalten ab, die schlicht zufall sind, sich das nötige Wissen zur Umgehung der Unterbindungsmaßnahmen anzueignen.


----------



## Memphys (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kommst mit alkoholspezifischen Informationsmaßnahmen nicht weiter, so lange du keine Jugendkultur hast, in der das beachten sinnvoller Grenzen überhaupt praktiziert wird. Und die hast du nicht und es gibt auch keine pädagogischen Maßnahmen, die daran (auf die schnelle) etwas ändern könnten. Deswegen ist das einzige, was du vorerst machen kannst, eine massive Erschwerung des Zuganges.
> Vergleiche Raubkopien: Natürlich kann jeder Kopierschutz umgangen werden und es wäre schöner, wenn die Leute freiwillig angemessen bezahlen würden. Aber letzteres tun sie nicht und ersterer hält zumindest eine ganze Menge Leute von unerwünschtem Verhalten ab, die schlicht zufall sind, sich das nötige Wissen zur Umgehung der Unterbindungsmaßnahmen anzueignen.


 
Schönes Beispiel. Passt ziemlich gut. Nur das die letzte Konsequenz fehlt, siehe heutige Warez-Sachen: Die Sachen sind mit einer 5-Punkte-Anleitung zu cracken die jeder befolgen kann der den Power-Knopf am PC tagtäglich wiederfindet. Genauso würde es sich mit Alkohol verhalten. Besser gesagt, es verhält sich schon so. Ich hab nicht das Problem, ich bin zwar siebzehn, sehe aber aus wie zwanzig und älter. Der Rest drückt dem über 18 Jahre alten Freund 20€ in die Hand, mit dem Kommentar: "Zwei Pullen billigen Wodka, Wechselgeld ist deins" (o. Ä.)

Aber, um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: Das bringt nichts. Wer hindert bitte die Leute daran, Veranstaltungen die auf sowas ausgerichtet sind, ich denke nicht das das bei Konzerten so ein riesiges Problem ist, einfach mal ein paar Stündchen vorzuverlegen? Wer hindert die Leute daran oben genanntes zu praktizieren und sich dann zu Hause zuzulöten? Keiner. Wen trifft's? Leute wie mich, die einfach nur ein Konzert einer geilen Band besuchen wollen. Wenn sich dabei ein paar menschliche Ausfallerscheinungen die letzten Gehirnzellen wegpusten, wieso soll ich nicht mehr auf Konzerte dürfen? (Was dann ja weitestgehend so ist, die meisten haben um 19:00 oder 19:30 Einlass...)
Idioten gibts überall und vor sich selbst schützen kann man diese Menschen einfach nicht, mMn.

Edit: Wieso wundert es mich nicht das dieser geistige Dünnpfiff von der CDU kommt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Find Ich nicht gut, weil total hirnverbrannt. Wenn unsere Familienministerin glaubt, dass sich Jugendliche weniger besaufen, weil die Sperrstunde auf 20 Uhr gesetzt wurde, dann ist sie offenbar gehörig schief gewickelt. 

Jugendliche kommen immer an Alkohol. Ich habs schon oft erlebt, dass vorm Laden ganze Cliquen von Jugendlichen standen und die etwas Älteren von denen dann den Alk gekauft haben. Danach sind die dann auf irgendwelche Hauspartys oder Spielplätze gegangen und haben sich dort vollaufen lassen. 

Und mir ist es auch schon öfters untergekommen, dass Minderjährige an Orten waren, die zu der jeweiligen Tageszeit für sie eigentlich tabu gewesen wären. 

Das strengste Gesetz bringt nichts, wenn es nicht eingehalten wird. Das sah man ja auch bei gewissen Amokläufen in den letzten Jahren. 

Sicher sollten die vorhandenen Regelungen und Gesetze bestehen bleiben, aber ohne strenge Anwendung, wird sich nichts am Alkoholkonsum der Jugend ändern. 

Als Elternteil würde Ich meinem Kind auch nicht direkt verbieten, sich zu besaufen. Es ist doch sehr hilfreich, wenn die mal den Vollrausch am eigenen Leib erleben. Bei manchen führt das wenigstens dazu, dass sie den totalen Vollrausch eher meiden. Andere machen eben ständig den gleichen Fehler. Denen muss man dann auf die Finger klopfen.

Ich hab leider auch schon mal Kassiererinnen darauf hinweisen müssen, dass sie nach dem Ausweis zu fragen haben, wenn Jugendliche Alkohol kaufen. Aber offenbar steckt bei manchen Ketten auch System dahinter, damit man mehr Umsatz macht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Wenn die Familienministerin wirklich was bewirken will, sollte ´sie dafür sorgen, dass Werbung für alkoholische Getränke entweder zwischen 23 und 6Uhr (wie z.B. Werbung für "Killerspiele". Alkohol wäre als "Killernahrung" einzuordnen) gesendet oder gar komplett abgeschafft werden. Auch sollte sie dafür sorgen, dass Werbeplakate, die für alkoholische Getränke werben, verboten werden. Viele werden jetzt sagen :" warum dass denn, ist doch nur Werbung", aber Werbung haben (laut Untersuchungen und Umfragen) wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Menschen, als die meisten denken. So ein Werbeverbot wäre wesentlich effektiver als diese Sperrstunde, an die sich nachher eh keiner mehr hält.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Dann müsstest du auch Werbung für Süßigkeiten verbieten oder für frei verkäufliche Medikamente. 
Alle sind schädlich wenn du eine zu hohe Dosis nimmst. Wie beim Alkohol eben.
Sinnvoller ist eine bessere Aufklärung in der Schule.
Man muss den Jugendlichen und Kindern vermitteln dass es uncool ist besoffen zu sein oder mit einer Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus zu kommen.
Aber solange die Jugendlichen das sogar super finden wenn es jemanden so erwischt dass er im Krankenhaus landet kannst du nichts ausrichten.


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Aufklärung wäre auf jeden Fall wichtig, nutzt aber kaum, wenn die Eltern nicht durchgreifen. Ich hatte z.B. jemanden im Jahrgang der zum Mathe Abi mit Kater erschienen ist, andere saufen oft so viel, dass sie nach Hause geschleppt werden müssen, aber teilweise sind die dann am nächsten Tag oder spätestens nächstes Wochende wieder am Saufen. Wirklichen Anschiss erhalten die auch nie


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Erziehung fängt nun mal bei den Eltern an. Und wenn die einen richtig guten Job machen gibt es auch keine Probleme mit den Kindern.
Meine Kindern haben jedenfalls nicht den Zwang sich zu betrinken oder irgendwelchen Unsinn zu machen.
Eltern sollten dringend einen Elternkurs belegen wenn sie Eltern werden. Früher hat die Großfamilie die Kinder erzogen. Heute sind Mütter schon mit einem Kind überfordert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du auch Werbung für Süßigkeiten verbieten oder für frei verkäufliche Medikamente.
> Alle sind schädlich wenn du eine zu hohe Dosis nimmst. Wie beim Alkohol eben.
> Sinnvoller ist eine bessere Aufklärung in der Schule.
> Man muss den Jugendlichen und Kindern vermitteln dass es uncool ist besoffen zu sein oder mit einer Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus zu kommen.
> Aber solange die Jugendlichen das sogar super finden wenn es jemanden so erwischt dass er im Krankenhaus landet kannst du nichts ausrichten.


 
Aufklärung. Die wird doch schon seit Jahren relativ erfolglos betrieben. Von den Jugendlichen, die schon mal im Krankenhaus zum Magenauspumpen waren, dürften die meisten schon mal gehört haben wie schädlich Alkohol sein kann.


----------



## KratzeKatze (8. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erziehung fängt nun mal bei den Eltern an. Und wenn die einen richtig guten Job machen gibt es auch keine Probleme mit den Kindern.
> Meine Kindern haben jedenfalls nicht den Zwang sich zu betrinken oder irgendwelchen Unsinn zu machen.
> Eltern sollten dringend einen Elternkurs belegen wenn sie Eltern werden. Früher hat die Großfamilie die Kinder erzogen. Heute sind Mütter schon mit einem Kind überfordert.



Solche Elternkurse sollte es möglichst schon für zukünftige Eltern geben, bevor die Frau schwanger ist, damit die sich ein Bild davon machen können, was es überhaupt heißt, Eltern zu sein. Meine Mutter arbeitet in einem Kindergarten und wie da so manche mit ihren Kindern umgehen.. ich glaub, wenn die selbst gewusst hätten, was da auf sie zukommt, wären sie lieber kinderlos geblieben.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aufklärung. Die wird doch schon seit Jahren relativ erfolglos betrieben. Von den Jugendlichen, die schon mal im Krankenhaus zum Magenauspumpen waren, dürften die meisten schon mal gehört haben wie schädlich Alkohol sein kann.


 
Ich glaube, die Art und Weise, wie aufgeklärt wird, ist einfach falsch. Ein paar Plakate aufzuhängen, mit dem erhobenen Finger zu drohen und "Alkohol ist böse" zu sagen, ist einfach viel zu einseitig. Da habe ich schon eher gesehen, wie es bei vielen Klick gemacht hat, wenn ehemalige Abhängige von ihrer Sucht und dem Kampf gegen sie erzählt haben. Kinder brauchen anschauliche Beispiele und nichts so abstraktes wie Plakate und Sprüche.


----------



## buxtehude (8. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

die art und weise der aufklärung, die hier diskutiert wird, ist ständig in der bzga thema. glaubt mir, die haben schon viel versucht. aber so einfach ist es leider nicht mit "elternkursen" (freiwillig oder pflicht?) oder "anschaulichen beispielen" getan.

ja, ich bin auch dagegen, dass minderjährige rauchen und alkohol trinken. aber wir alle wissen, wenn jemand trinken (oder rauchen) will, dann macht er es auch. unabhängig davon, was die eltern oder der unbekannte im klassenzimmer dazu sagen.

viel prägender ist die sog. peer group, d.h. die (gleichaltrigen) leute, mit denen sich die jugendlichen umgeben. die haben vor allem im jugendalter bzw. in der pubertät viel mehr einfluss als die eigenen eltern. 

eltern machen viel richtig, aber auch falsch. nur wenn sie den eigenen kindern verbieten, sich mit x oder y zu treffen, was meint ihr tut das kind dann? der großteil trifft sich dann erst recht mit x oder y bzw. trinkt oder raucht, gerade weil es ihnen verboten wurde.

ich habe beruflich genau mit solchen jugendlichen zu tun und bei vielen macht es erst spät "klick", wenn überhaupt. und es sind nicht nur inkompetente oder schwache bzw. co-abhängige eltern dabei, nicht alle teens sind aus schwachen verhältnissen oder weniger intelligent.

die eltern spielen eine große rolle, das stimmt. aber eher auf lange sicht. sie sollten stabile und zuverlässige vorbilder mit regeln und konsequenzen sein. daran mangelt es am häufigsten, denke ich. sowie übrigens auch viele meiner kollegen, die das täglich sehen und mit den teens und den eltern arbeiten.

daher meine ich zum thema: warum sollte man dies nicht ausprobieren? es könnte doch etwas bringen. 
auch wenn es einigen ungerecht vorkommt; alkohol ist ein gift. und ja, wie paracelsus schon sagte, macht die dosis das gift.

aber dieses gift sollte nur für (volljährige) personen verfügbar sein, die es auch verkraften oder die das risiko bewusst auf sich nehmen können, da sie volljährig und entweder vernünftig oder dumm genug sind...


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Viele werden jetzt sagen :" warum dass denn, ist doch nur Werbung", aber Werbung haben (laut Untersuchungen und Umfragen) wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Menschen, als die meisten denken. So ein Werbeverbot wäre wesentlich effektiver als diese Sperrstunde, an die sich nachher eh keiner mehr hält.


 
Klar. Und seit dem Werbeverbot für Tabak im Fernsehen und Kino rauchen wesentlich weniger Menschen, oder was?


----------



## buxtehude (8. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

auch wenn es hier um alkohol und jugendliche geht, sage ich kurz etwas dazu:

tja, so sieht es tatsächlich aus.

dazu muss man sich nur die neuesten ergebnisse von großstudien ansehen. es rauchen in der tat immer weniger (jugendliche) menschen. zugegeben, ob jedoch eine korrelation zum werbeverbot besteht, ist nicht so einfach nach zu voll ziehen.

siehe dazu auch die schlagzeile auf der site der bundesdrogenbeauftragten: "Rauchen bei Jugendlichen auf historischem Tiefstand" 

die dazugehörige studie bzw. die wesentlichen ergebnisse sollten auch online abrufbar sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Art und Weise, wie aufgeklärt wird, ist einfach falsch. Ein paar Plakate aufzuhängen, mit dem erhobenen Finger zu drohen und "Alkohol ist böse" zu sagen, ist einfach viel zu einseitig. Da habe ich schon eher gesehen, wie es bei vielen Klick gemacht hat, wenn ehemalige Abhängige von ihrer Sucht und dem Kampf gegen sie erzählt haben. Kinder brauchen anschauliche Beispiele und nichts so abstraktes wie Plakate und Sprüche.


 
Ja, würde bestimmt mehr Sinn machen, als irgendwelche "Alkohol ist Böse"-Plakate. Die Jugend bekommt aber auch überall vorgelebt, dass Alkohol cool und hip ist und man ohne Alkohol keinen Spaß haben kann. 

Ich denke jeden Falls, dass man aus den eigenen Erfahrungen noch am besten lernen kann. Wenn ein Jugendlicher zum ersten mal Alkohol konsumiert und ihm dann gleich der Magen ausgepumpt werden muss, könnte das schon zu einem vernünftigeren Umgang mit Alkohol führen. 

Ganz nach dem Motto: Du wolltest die *******, dann seh auch zu, wie du sie wieder auslöffelst.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke jeden Falls, dass man aus den eigenen Erfahrungen noch am besten lernen kann. Wenn ein Jugendlicher zum ersten mal Alkohol konsumiert und ihm dann gleich der Magen ausgepumpt werden muss, könnte das schon zu einem vernünftigeren Umgang mit Alkohol führen.


 
Nicht wenn das Auspumpen des Magens als Hip und cool angesehen wird.
Jugendliche von heute finden es super wenn sich welche prügeln und stellen das ins Netz. Sie finden es gut wenn sich welche besinnungslos betrinken und stellen das ins Netz.
Wenn sie könnten würden sie das Auspumpen auch ins Netz stellen und viele würde das super finden und auch machen wollen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



> Ich denke jeden Falls, dass man aus den eigenen Erfahrungen noch am besten lernen kann. Wenn ein Jugendlicher zum ersten mal Alkohol konsumiert und ihm dann gleich der Magen ausgepumpt werden muss, könnte das schon zu einem vernünftigeren Umgang mit Alkohol führen.


Oder zum Tod
Mal im Ernst: Warum muss denn erst so was passieren, damit die jugendlichen mit dem Komasaufen aufhören. Ein Mensch springt ja auch nicht von ner Brücke, um danach festzustellen, dass es nicht gut für seine Gesundheit ist.
Studieren geht mMn in diesem Fall über probieren.


----------



## buxtehude (14. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

die vernunft bzw. rationale gründe gelten hier schon lange nicht mehr. 

man hat lediglich über die individuelle motivationsergründung und -förderung eine kleine chance, einen jugendlichen, der gerne trinkt/raucht oder sonstiges nimmt, davon zu überzeugen, dass es besser wäre aufzuhören, falls er dies auch selbst als vorteilhaft empfindet oder wenn der soziale druck so groß ist, dass er quasi keine andere wahl mehr hat.

d.h. beispielsweise die eltern, die freundin, das jugendamt oder sogar der richter bauen diesen druck auf und kündigen konsequenzen an, falls der konsum nicht eingestellt wird.

daher zum thema: warum sollte man von staatlicher seite diese idee nicht ausführen? es könnte ja klappen...

natürlich beschweren sich viele (jugendliche) und äußern ihre zweifel, aber wenn alles andere nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringt, sollte man dieser idee chance geben, finde ich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. August 2012)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht wenn das Auspumpen des Magens als Hip und cool angesehen wird.
> Jugendliche von heute finden es super wenn sich welche prügeln und stellen das ins Netz. Sie finden es gut wenn sich welche besinnungslos betrinken und stellen das ins Netz.
> Wenn sie könnten würden sie das Auspumpen auch ins Netz stellen und viele würde das super finden und auch machen wollen.


 
Offenbar ist die Jugend von heute einfach wirklich total krank! Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich daran, dass sich das nochmal ändern lässt. 

Wenn selbst solch negative Erfahrungen noch als "cool" betrachtet werden, dann kann man auch gleich wieder die Prohibition über Deutschland verhängen. Wenn sich die Jugendlichen ins Koma saufen wollen, dann werden sie auch immer einen Weg finden. Und wenn sie dafür selbst ihren Alkohol Brennen müssten. 

Mit dieser Sperrstunde macht sich die Familienministerin nur lächerlich. Das ist Aktionismus a la von der Leyen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. März 2013)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nicht wenn das Auspumpen des Magens als Hip und cool angesehen wird.
> Jugendliche von heute finden es super wenn sich welche prügeln und stellen das ins Netz. Sie finden es gut wenn sich welche besinnungslos betrinken und stellen das ins Netz.
> Wenn sie könnten würden sie das Auspumpen auch ins Netz stellen und viele würde das super finden und auch machen wollen.
> 
> Offenbar ist die Jugend von heute einfach wirklich total krank! Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich daran, dass sich das nochmal ändern lässt.



Bei manchen Videos in youtube könnte man das wirklich vermuten, ja. Kippen sind out, jetzt raucht man anders 
F250 - YouTube


----------



## Rizoma (9. März 2013)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Grabschänder!


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Familienministerin Schröder: Sperrstunde für Jugendliche gegen Komasaufen?*

Damit verhindert man bestimmt nichts, sondern sorgt nur dafür, dass zu Hause mehr getrunken wird


----------

